# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Lektoriranje

## Anarhojapi

kao nova roda, sjelica, zamjetih da forumu ne bi skodilo malo lektorskoga metenja...

pa eto, volontiram za lektoriranje textova za potrebe foruma na sljedecim jezicima:
hrv
srb
bih
mne
mak
bul
eng
fra

priznam drito, prva dva i potonja dva mi najbolje idu...

a mogao bih se bavit i kroatiziranjem vokabularam npr. nije defaultna nego standardizirana i taj jos nesta...

----------


## aleta

koliko ja znam forum se ne lektorira, a da se lektorira i tvoj post bi bio pometen.  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

ne lektoriramo po forumu kao sto ne lektoriraju ni zetovci po tramvaju

ali hvala na ovoj ponudi, odnosi se i na prevodenje?

----------


## Natasa30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  Mene bi odmah pobrisali s foruma  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

Anarhojapi s indexa ?

----------

